# AltGr ja Ctrl+Alt+[F1-F6] eivät toimi X:ssä ?  [Solved]

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Jos on samanlaisia ongelmia, lue pelkästään viimeiset postit (tästä ylipitkästä threadista)  :Wink: 

On tässä viimesen updaten jälkeen tullut semmoinen ongelma, että on näppäimistöstä esim. AltGr lopettanut toimintansa X:ssä (Huom. vain X:ssä, tekstitilassa on kaikki Ok!)

Eli ei saa aikaiseksi dollari/ät ym. merkkejä, eikä taida toimia myöskään tuo vasen Alt, kun ei pysty siirtymään Ctrl-Alt-F2:lla tekstikonsoliin.(vasen Alt toimiikin, muttei tekstikonsoliin siirtyminen)

Mikä siellä nyt on voinut vaihtua kun näppiskarttakin on KEYMAP="fi-latin1" ja xorg.conf:ssa  Option "XkbModel" "pc105" ja  Option "XkbLayout" "fi"  kuten ennenkin ?

Sama juttu tuossa ThinkPadin läppärissä, johon on tullut myös semmoinen ongelma että se ei anna avata konsolia rootille ?  Sudo toimii kyllä muuten 'emerge' ym., mutta eilen kun koitin muokata sillä /etc/hosts tiedostoa niin se sanoi jotain että permission denied tms. ?

En oikeen kässää että missä ongelma on, kun ei tuntuisi löytyvän /etc/conf.d/ hakemistosta xorg.conf tai rc.conf -tiedostoista. Ei varmaan ole kovin suuri ongelma, mutta kun ei oikeen tiedä mistä etsisi.

-Ja vielä tämmöinen lisäongelma ThinkPadissa, että kaikki /dev/sound/ :ssa olevat äänilaitteet ovat aina käynnistäessä 600, vaikka pitäisi olla 660 kuten myöskin on /etc/udev/permissions.d/50-udev.permissions -tiedostossa oletuksina.

Mikä nekin muuttaa väärin ?  Eli jos käynnistän normaalikäyttäjänä X:n, niin KDE herjaa ettei voinut avata /dev/dsp:tä kun ei ole oikeuksia.   :Question: Last edited by linuxtuxhellsinki on Wed Feb 08, 2006 10:54 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Voisikohan olla jotain tekemistä PAM:in kanssa ?

On nimittäin asennettuna, mutten ole ikinä sen asetuksiin perehtynyt. Tänään aamulla ekan kerran edes vilkaisin /etc/pam.d -hakemistoon ja kovastihan siellä oli rojua. Ja pari kertaa läppärin updatessa on antanut errorit pam-0.78 kohdalla, jonka olen sitten skipannut.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Arvelisin että liittyy enemmin lokalisointiin...

mulla on /etc/env.d/ kansiossa file 00locale joka sisältää seuraavaa:

```

LANG=C

LC_CTYPE=fi_FI@euro

LC_PAPER=fi_FI@euro

LESSCHARSET=latin1

SYSFONT=lat0-16

SYSFONTACM=iso15

```

Mielestäni en ole paljoo muuta ihmeellistä laittanut esim. xorg.conffii ja tulee eurot sun muut.

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Mulla ei ole tuolla /etc/env.d/ -hakemistossa mitään localeihin liittyvää (vai meinasitko että olet ne itse sinne lisännyt ?)

Ainoastaan /etc/locales.build :ssa on seuraavanlaisia localejuttuja

```
en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

ja_JP.EUC-JP/EUC-JP

ja_JP.UTF-8/UTF-8

ja_JP/EUC-JP

en_HK/ISO-8859-1

en_PH/ISO-8859-1

de_DE/ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro/ISO-8859-15

es_MX/ISO-8859-1

fa_IR/UTF-8

fr_FR/ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro/ISO-8859-15

it_IT/ISO-8859-1

```

----------

## Obi-Lan

Joo itse lisäsin ton 00locale tiedoston. En tiedä onko sillä sitten muuta vaikutusta itse näppikseen muuta kuin euron osalta. Ohjeet kattelin täältä

----------

## mrl586

 *linuxtuxhellsinki wrote:*   

> AltGR :kin toimii tässä pöytäkoneessa erilailla, ns. samallalailla kuin perus Alt ? ? Voisikohan se viitata jonnekin ?

 Ovatko nuo näppäimet vaihtaneet toimintoja keskenään?

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

 *mrl586 wrote:*   

>  *linuxtuxhellsinki wrote:*   AltGR :kin toimii tässä pöytäkoneessa erilailla, ns. samallalailla kuin perus Alt ? ? Voisikohan se viitata jonnekin ? Ovatko nuo näppäimet vaihtaneet toimintoja keskenään?

 

Eivät ole, enkä saa mistään näppäimestä tulemaan noita normaalisti Alt+Gr :n alta tulevia merkkejä ($£@¤|­·ø¶\}][{¼) <Tää on duuniläppäri ubuntulla jossa merkit toimii>

En minkään shift+Ctrl / +Alt / +haisu(win)  tai muidenkaan yhdistelmien alta, ärsyttää tosi paljon kun joutuu käydä dollarit,miukumaukut ym. copy/pasteamassa jostain komentorviin kun tarvii.

Ja toinen on tosiaan se kun ei pääse Ctrl+Alt+F2 jne. tekstikonsoliin, jossa komennot voisi ajaa (siellä kun kaikki toimii normaalisti)   :Sad: 

Ja en oikein tajua miten tämä 'vika' ilmestyi pöytäkoneeseen ja läppäriin samoihin aikoihin updaten jälkeen n.1-2kk sitten.

Voisiko jollain USE-flagillä olla jotain tekemistä tämän kanssa   :Question: 

Ja onko tuo Alt+Gr niinkuin se Meta näppäinasetuksissa, vai onko se tavallinen Alt ?

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Olen nyt pitkään jaksanut olla tämän ongelman kanssa ja olen erittäin kovasti ihmetellyt kun kenelläkään ei ole ollut samaa ongelmaa, tämä kuitenkin ilmestyi minulle kahteen eri koneeseen samoihin aikoihin update:tessa.

No nyt kuitenkin tajusin kokeilla käynnistää X:n roottina ja kas kummaa siellä ei ollut mitään näppisongelmaa  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mutta nyt kun taas tulin tänä peruskäyttäjänä X:ään, niin ei toimi Alt+Gr eikä pääse Ctrl+Alt+F1 -F6 näppäimillä tekstikonsoleihin ym. Ja tästähän voi päätellä että jonkunlainen ongelma on varmaankin oikeuksissa (vai voisiko jostain tulla erilaiset näppäinasetukset päälle ?). Joten osaisiko joku nyt antaa jonkin vinkin että miten/mistä tämän ongelman aiheuttaja voisi löytyä   :Question:   :Question:      Pliiis    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Obi-Lan

Heitetää nyt hatusta, että kai sulla käyttäjä on jossain ryhmässä, ainakin users:ssa?. Ja onko udev käytössä? Kato /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules tiedostosta onko oikat kunnossa. Itselläni seuraavanlainen rimpsu input devices kohdassa:

```

# input devices

KERNEL=="mice",         NAME="input/%k", MODE="0644"

KERNEL=="mouse*",       NAME="input/%k", MODE="0644"

KERNEL=="event*",       NAME="input/%k", MODE="0600"

KERNEL=="js*",          NAME="input/%k", MODE="664"

KERNEL=="ts*",          NAME="input/%k", MODE="0600"

```

Tähän fileen varmaan kannattaa jatkossakin merkkailla käyttäjien oikeudet laitteille luulen ma...

Tässä vielä ote meitsin xorg.conf:sta:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "fi"

EndSection

```

Tässä nyt jotain näitä mitä tuli mieleen.  Joku vois kyllä valistaa meikää tyhmää miten näillä uusilla asetustiedostoilla säädetään skandit konsoliin   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Juu kyllä nuo udev/rules/50-udev.rules oikat on ihan samalla lailla, mutta niin kai pitääkin koska kyseistä tiedostoa ei pitäisi itse käpistellä, vaan pitäisi luoda esim. 10-udev.rules omille asetuksille jos sellasia tarvitsee.

Ainoa mikä xorg.conf:sta puuttui minulla on tuo 

```
Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"
```

 joka mullakin oli vanhemmissa xorg.conf:n backupeissa, pitää sitäkin kokeilla vaikken siellä luule ongelman olevan.

Näyttääkö tämmöinen oikealta (vai onko sillä väliä kun tekstikonsolissa kaikki toimii) ?

```
mandrake ~ # locale

LANG=C

LC_CTYPE=fi_FI@euro

LC_NUMERIC="C"

LC_TIME="C"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LC_MONETARY="C"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LC_PAPER=fi_FI@euro

LC_NAME="C"

LC_ADDRESS="C"

LC_TELEPHONE="C"

LC_MEASUREMENT="C"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="C"

LC_ALL=
```

Itse kyllä vähän epäilen että on jäännyt PAM:sta jotain jäänteitä, kun oli aikaisemmin sen kanssa ongelmia ja poistin sen sitten kokonaan kuten joissain ohjeissa neuvottiin. Ja se oli aika samoihin aikoihin kun sen jälkeen alkoi näitä ongelmia tulla. PAM:in kanssa ei pystynyt X:ssä sudoamaan eikä kirjautumaan roottina konsoliin ollenkaan ym. ym.

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Terveppä taas, vieläkin on tämä sama ongelma jo kohta puoli vuotta. Kyllähän sitä aina tarvittaessa jostain copy/pasteaa taalat, aaltosulut ym. mutta tuntuu aika pelleilyltä eteenkin terminaalin käytössä   :Confused: 

Tuli tossa about pari kk. sitten testailtua uudella käyttäjällä ja eri ikkunamanagereilla eikä nekään auttanut, joten olen nyt mielestäni saannut tämän rajattua X:n ongelmaksi. On tullut tutkittua /etc ja /etx/X11 hakemistoja liiankin kanssa ilman tulosta ettei tiedä enää mistä vikaa etsisi.

Ainoa todella erikoinen juttu kävi kun kopioin (cp -a) koko pöytäkoneen systeemin toiseen melko samalla intelin piirisarjalla olevaan P4 masiinaan niin siinä ei enää ole kyseistä probleemaa   :Question:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ainut pääasiallisesti erilainen juttu siinä masiinassa oli näyttis(Ati Rage/Radeon7000) jonka takia tietenkin ajoin xorgconfigin, siitä jo kuvittelin löytäneen ongelman ytimen ja yritin samaa ongelmakoneessa mutta ei auttanut.

Ja kyllä esim. tässä läppärissä Alt_L ja Alt_R toimivat jos xev:in tuloksesta voi jotain päätellä.

```
hellsinki ~ # xmodmap

xmodmap:  up to 2 keys per modifier, (keycodes in parentheses):

shift       Shift_L (0x32),  Shift_R (0x3e)

lock        Caps_Lock (0x42)

control     Control_L (0x25),  Control_R (0x6d)

mod1        Alt_L (0x40),  Alt_R (0x71)

mod2        Num_Lock (0x4d)

mod3

mod4

mod5        Scroll_Lock (0x4e)

hellsinki ~ # xev

KeyPress event, serial 27, synthetic NO, window 0x1800001,

    root 0x47, subw 0x0, time 26907485, (286,212), root:(320,264),

    state 0x0, keycode 64 (keysym 0xffe9, Alt_L), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 27, synthetic NO, window 0x1800001,

    root 0x47, subw 0x0, time 26907637, (286,212), root:(320,264),

    state 0x8, keycode 64 (keysym 0xffe9, Alt_L), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

KeyPress event, serial 27, synthetic NO, window 0x1800001,

    root 0x47, subw 0x0, time 26909139, (286,212), root:(320,264),

    state 0x0, keycode 113 (keysym 0xffea, Alt_R), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 27, synthetic NO, window 0x1800001,

    root 0x47, subw 0x0, time 26909254, (286,212), root:(320,264),

    state 0x8, keycode 113 (keysym 0xffea, Alt_R), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:
```

Ois kyllä korkea aika päästä eroon tästä tosi naurettavasta ongelmasta, keksikääs joku missä vika luuraa   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Obi-Lan

No mitä sulla on sit /etc/conf.d/keymaps tiedostossa?

----------

## Zarhan

 *linuxtuxhellsinki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja kyllä esim. tässä läppärissä Alt_L ja Alt_R toimivat jos xev:in tuloksesta voi jotain päätellä.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tää näyttää hieman oudolta. Oma xmodmap sanoo meinaan

```

xmodmap:  up to 4 keys per modifier, (keycodes in parentheses):

shift       Shift_L (0x32),  Shift_R (0x3e)

lock        Caps_Lock (0x42)

control     Control_L (0x25),  Control_R (0x6d)

mod1        Alt_L (0x40),  Alt_L (0x7d),  Meta_L (0x9c)

mod2        Num_Lock (0x4d)

mod3

mod4        Super_L (0x73),  Super_R (0x74),  Super_L (0x7f),  Hyper_L (0x80)

mod5        Mode_switch (0x5d),  ISO_Level3_Shift (0x7c)

```

  Ja konffikset on tosiaan ihan perus, eli kbmodel pc105 ja layout fi. Eihän sulla ole mitään omaa .Xmodmap-tiedostoa sekoittamassa? Alt_R:n tilalla meinaan pitäisi kai olla Alt Gr, eli ISO3_Level_Shift.

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Hei, tässä on kanssa tän pöytäkoneen xmodmap joka näyttää samanlaiselta (eli huonoltako ?)

```
drake ~ # xmodmap

xmodmap:  up to 2 keys per modifier, (keycodes in parentheses):

shift       Shift_L (0x32),  Shift_R (0x3e)

lock        Caps_Lock (0x42)

control     Control_L (0x25),  Control_R (0x6d)

mod1        Alt_L (0x40),  Alt_R (0x71)

mod2        Num_Lock (0x4d)

mod3

mod4

mod5        Scroll_Lock (0x4e)
```

Ja mulla on konffikset kanssa ihan pc105 ja fi (läppärissä joku thinkpad ja fi) ja ei ole minkäänlaisia .Xmodmap ym. X:n konffitiedostoja kotihakemistoissa. /etc/conf.d/keymaps:issa KEYMAP="fi-latin9" ja tää pöytäkone antaa samat keycodet Alt_L 64 ja Alt_R 113 xev-komennolla kuten TP ylempänä.

Locale:n tulostus näkyikin tuossa mun pykälää vanhemmassa vastauksessa/kysymyksessä ja siinä huomasin sellaisen eron että läppärissä ne oli kaikki =POSIX (voi olla että oli LANG=C ?), mutta ei nää viat kylläkään sieltä löydy kun niitä yritin kanssa kovasti säädellä pari kuuta sitten eikä auttanut.

----------

## Zarhan

Onko omassa työpöytäympäristössä jotain näppisasetuksia, esim. KDE:ssa säädetty (eli onko niitä asetuksia edes otettu käyttöön?)? Jos on poista käytöstä työpöytäympäristön asetusmahikset. Ne kun voivat säätää juttuja vaikkei kotihakemistossa mitään ihmeellisiä tiedostoja olekaan.

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Moi, käytän KDE:ta ja Fluxboxia, jonka otinkin käyttöön kun epäilin että vika voisi olla KDE:ssa ja joka sitten tähän vanhaan läppäriin jäikin oletukseksi kun se käynnistyy huomattavasti nopeammin. Loin muuten kerran uuden käyttäjänkin sitä varten että saisin /home astukset suljettua pois, joten jäi vaan X:n asetukset   :Confused: 

Mutta nyt kun tutkin KDE:n asetuksia, niin ainoastaan löysin paikan jossa voi ruksata Disable KHotKeys daemon:in pois (jonka tein) ja xkb-options on pois päältä (kun en ole oikein käsittänyt mihin niitä tarttisin).

Keyboard Shortcuts välilehdellä on joku ihan perus Current Scheme (myös tässä läppärissä roottina), mutta ainoa poikkeavuus on tietenkin 'Modifier Keys' välilehdellä jossa pöytäkoneen 'perus-käyttäjällä' puuttuu kokonaan 'X Modifier Mapping':sta nuo Mod4:nSuper_L ja _R ja on Mod5:ssa Scroll_Lock oikean Mode_switch ISO_Level3_Shift:n tilalla (ja rootilla taas ei ole Mod1:ssä Alt_R:ää).

Mutta tämähän näkyy jo tuosta xmodmap:in tuloksesta ja näitähän ei pääse control-center:stä muokkailemaan.

Joten mistäköhän nämä 'oikeat' xmodmap:it saisi säädettyä kohdalleen tai siis mistäköhän se hakee nuo väärät asetukset   :Question:   Luin kyllä aikasemmin kaikki /etc/X11 alla olevat skriptit läpi ja yritin katsoa mistä ne haeskelee asetuksia mutten löytänyt mitään. Mutta voihan olla että jotain on päässyt silmien ohitse kun niitä on liikaa lukenut.

Ja jos ei ongelman aiheuttajaa löydy, niin olisiko sitten mahdollista 'purkka-virityksenä' luoda sitten se oma .Xmodmap kotihakemistoon josta tulee oikeat mappaukset ?  Mielummin kyllä etsisi vian ja korjaisi, koska ärsyttää tosi paljon kaikenlaiset viritykset (esim. asetetaan rootin oikat ohjelmalle, kun ei muuten toimi)  :Confused: 

----------

## Zarhan

Kokeilepas ihan vaan hetkeksi vaihtaa windowmanagerisi vaikka siihen surkiaan perus-twm:ään niin ei ainakaan mikään KDE:n feature tule tielle. Katso toimiiko siinä näppylät oikein.

----------

## nullkey

En nyt jaksanut noita kaikkia postauksia lävitse lukea  :Rolling Eyes: , mutta kuulostaa ihan samalta ongelmalta joka minulla ilmeni xorg 7.0:aan päivitettäessä. Tosin ratkaisu löytyi sitten aivan muualta kuin näiden foorumien xorg 7.0-threadeista  :Wink: . Ongelmana oli se, että X ei löytänyt XKeysymDB-tiedostoa eikä täten osannut parsia näppäimistölayoutticonffeja joten se jätti xkb-laajennuksen käyttämättä ja siirtyi konsolin keymappiin (ja sitten jokin yhteensopivuusongelma esti tuon AltGr jne.).

Jos Xorgin lokista löytyy jotain tyyliin "falling back to PRE-... keymap" (en enää muista tarkkaa virheilmoa), niin kyseessä on luultavasti juuri ton XKeysymDB:n puuttuminen. Korjauksena oli luoda symlinkki /usr/share/X11/XKeysymDB:stä /usr/lib/X11-kansioon.

Ja vielä vinkkinä että X ei tunge kaikkea infoa lokiinsa, itsellä lähti tuo ongelma selviämään tutkimalla startx:än viestejä.

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

nullkey,

Miljuunat kiitokset vinkistä joka ohjasi oikeaan suuntaan   :Smile:   :Very Happy:    Mulla tosiaan löytyi Xorg.logista rivi....

```
(EE) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap
```

joka taas tuotti foorumeilta paljon kaikennäköisiä hakutuloksia, joista sitten löysin yhden joka vihjasi /var/tmp hakemiston oikeuksiin jotka mulla oli 1755 ja kun vaihdoin ne 1777 niin alkoi rokkaamaan   :Razz: 

Taas toimii AltGR ja Ctrl+Alt+[F1-F6] ja vaihtuu näppäinkarttakin Ctrl+Shift:llä, ainut mikä ei nyt heti toiminut niin euron merkistä (AltGr+E) tuli vain tyhjä merkki mutta se on pieni probleema.

Kiitokset vielä kerran että tämä juttu on nyt vihdoinkin [Solved]  :Razz: 

----------

## Zarhan

Nojoo, eipä tietysti tullut mieleenkään kysyä perusasioita eli a) näkyykö virheilmoituksia b) onko xorgin versio 6.8 vai 7.0.

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

No näinpä on, mutta kaipa ne localet, keymapit ym. ovat yhtälailla perusasetuksia. X.org on muuten 6.8.2.

Ja kyllä suoraan sanoen suurin osa vastaavista ongelmista muissa threadeissa oli jossain ihan muualla ja eipä olisi mulla todellakaan tullut mieleen ihmetellä jonkun /var/tmp:in oikeuksia kun jotkin nappulat eivät toimi. Onneksi sattui että yhdellä tyypillä oli ollut samantapainen vika, niistä 30:stä   :Wink: 

Ja homman nimi oli että X:n päivitys jättää jotain omituisia linkkejä ja tyhjentää jotain hakemistoja, enkä myöskään olisi osannut hakea xorg-7.0:n hakusanoilla kun en sitä ole koskaan kokeillut.

----------

## Lonne

terve kaikki! mulla on sama ongelma. eli altGr ei toimi. xorgin versio on 7.0-r1, mut /var/tmp-kansion asetusten muuttaminenkaan ei auttanut mitään. oisko vielä ideoita, että mikä vois auttaa? Tai mikä ehkä vois estää xkb:tä toimimasta?

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

 *Lonne wrote:*   

> terve kaikki! mulla on sama ongelma. eli altGr ei toimi. xorgin versio on 7.0-r1, mut /var/tmp-kansion asetusten muuttaminenkaan ei auttanut mitään. oisko vielä ideoita, että mikä vois auttaa? Tai mikä ehkä vois estää xkb:tä toimimasta?

 

Kannattaa etsiä hakusanoilla 'AltGr' tai 'xorg-7.0' tms. näiltä sivuilta niin sieltä kyllä löytyy eri vaihtoehtoja ongelman ratkaisuun mm. xkb... konffit xorg.conf:ssa, ja koko kansion häviäminen /etc/X11/:n alta (en muista mikä kansio, kun se ei ollut mun ongelma) jne....

Eli https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php  :Confused: 

----------

